# Mystery japanese knife



## woodworkcan (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey KKF,

Can anyone tell me what type of knife this is and what is it designed for?
It looks like a cleaver, but it is fairly small (L=85mmW×40mm) and thin (2.5mm at heel).
It is double beveled.
Some of the Kanji apparently says Munemitsu.
I got it from an auction and was too curious to leave it to someone else ;-)



20180820_144554


----------



## McMan (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like a Tatami knife, no?


----------



## woodworkcan (Aug 20, 2018)

I googled the tatami knives and they do match the profile. But they generally seem to be twice as large as mine. 
Maybe mine would make nice doll house tatami mats?


----------



## TimoNieminen (Aug 21, 2018)

Look like a leather-cutting knife.


----------



## woodworkcan (Aug 24, 2018)

The size and the profile seems to match. So it's not a food knife. Thank you.


----------

